# Canaloplasty



## sandy5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I need help, Dr did a canaloplasty with the intention of inserting a stent. He ran into complications and performed the procedure without the stent. there are two codes for this procedure 66175 canaloplasty w/ stent and 66174 canaloplasty w/o insertion of stent. we used the code 66174. but now the Dr is thinking we could have used the 66175 with the 52 modifier. Trailblazer medicare will only pay for the 66175. I am thinking that because there is an actual code for the procedure without the stent that you should use that code and not the other with the modifier. Any help would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## bethh05 (Dec 29, 2011)

If 66175 is what was scheduled, I would go with the 52 modifier. Our policy is to decrease the charge by half when billing with the 52.


----------

